# Tummy trouble



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,
So up untill now Lady has had an awesome tummy, no problems except 2 throw ups early on.....last night when I got home from work she was waiting for me as usual, my husband had taken her for a walk but she had not done her normal number 2. we went inside and after a few minutes lady looked really uncomfortable, when I would ask her to sit she would but would get right back up as soon as her bum hit the floor. so I took her outside thinking she had to go. The poor pup for 45 minutes was trying to go and jsut couldn't get it out...sorry for being graphic.... so my husband called the vet, we took her in, she had a blockage caused by her hair, she was due for a bum trim, and pieces of nylabone ( which I will never give her again) the dr removed the blockage and we were going to be on our way....we got out to the parking lot and she had dierheah all over the place, so back inside we went. now she is on chicken and rice for two weeks and antibiotics which seem to be making her have to pee non stop. she keeps squating and squating even if nothing is coming out she seems to have the sensation that she has to pee. 

has anyone else had this as a side effect to antibiotics?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh poor girl 
Sorry, can't help re the peeing, but remember to give yoghurt if she's on antibiotics. Hope she's on the mend soon x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Yes! Thanks Helen. I forgot about the yoghurt. I will pick some up tonight.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh no, poor Lady and poor you! Rosie was on antibiotics for a while and it seemed to result in a cycle of stomach upsets. It wasn't until I gave her probiotic yoghurt that it began to get better. And now, whenever she has a lapse, and whenever she is on medicines, the yoghurt seems to really help. 

You can also get probiotics in a paste, specifically designed for dogs. My vet recommended this instead of the yoghurt becase the probiotic are designed to match the dog's stomach rather than ours. But the yoghurt works, and is a lot cheaper, so I'm happy to carry on using it. 

When Rosie is squatting for ages, I tend to interrupt her and take her mind off it. I think that when they're in that position, they feel there might be something else to push out, when actually it's probably abrasions or something from the straining that is causing the sensation. Nine times out of ten Rosie doesn't go back to squatting if I distract her. 

I hope Lady gets better soon. Definitely no more nylabone!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, make sure it's the natural yoghurt - no added flavours or sweeteners!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will! Thanks guys!! I figured nylabone was fine....but not anymore. i had even gotten her a tougher one for larger dogs....big mistake!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor Lady I hope she gets better soon and poor you, what a worry. My cat kept straining and eventually started passing some blood, I thought it was coming from her gut but it was from her urinary tract, so just watch her and see what is happening. xx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

How scary!! I hope Lady is feeling better in no time!

I am always afraid Chloe is going to get some sort of blockage from the ridiculous things she insists on chewing on...especially plastic things. Earlier this week she ruined my new flip flops by chewing through the toe strap, in the 2 minutes it took me to fill up the sink and put some dishes in it. She seems to spit out the plastic but still...

Do you have pet insurance? Stories like yours remind me that I should look into it again.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL nope no insurance yet.....but that is sure what we said when we walked out the door to go to the Vet's!!! we will be looking into it now.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Kel said:


> How scary!! I hope Lady is feeling better in no time!
> 
> I am always afraid Chloe is going to get some sort of blockage from the ridiculous things she insists on chewing on...especially plastic things. Earlier this week she ruined my new flip flops by chewing through the toe strap, in the 2 minutes it took me to fill up the sink and put some dishes in it. She seems to spit out the plastic but still...
> 
> Do you have pet insurance? Stories like yours remind me that I should look into it again.



Do the pet insurance ....... my friend had a puppy last year & when it was just 4 months old ate a bit of lead (god knows where from) made the pup really ill & had an op costing nearly £2000 to remove it - thankfully pet insurance picked up the bill (don't mean to scare you but vets are costly)!!!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I have looked at pet insurance a couple of times before and it is so complicated! It is so hard to compare between the different companies and the different plans they offer, ugh. I guess I just have to choose one and hope for the best.

Amanda, how is Lady doing??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Amanda dont know how I missed this thread... I hope Lady is on the mend and that it was a one off and that your all fine x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is on the mend...she only did one poop this whole weekend. poor thing, but she sure does love eating chicken and rice!!! and we got the results back from the vet and it came back negative....so all should be fine soon, we do still have to give her the antibiotics, but I am sure she will be just fine! once that tummy is mended we will try her out on some of the raw stuff


----------



## FreddyTheH (May 30, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> LOL nope no insurance yet.....but that is sure what we said when we walked out the door to go to the Vet's!!! we will be looking into it now.


As a fellow cockapoo lover, I just want to warn you about insurance companies--most of them just try to squeeze you of your money (I had a really bad experience in the past, I won't go into details). But in the end, it turned out okay, because my co-worker referred me to Pet Assure. They are an alternative to pet insurance where you sign up (really cheap btw) and you go to one of their vets and you get 25% off every time you go! It saved me a ton of money already.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Amanda....I'm so sorry about Lady. Is she back to normal by now?!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she is back to herself for sure!!! crisis averted


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad that Lady is OK.


----------

